# Trying to get rid of Pigeons



## white heron (May 14, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Is there anyone out there that could tell me the best way to get rid of pigeons on a very large residential property.

They are a real nuisance and I would prefer to eliminate them from the area in a humane way.

Any suggestions?


Joe


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, we appreciate you coming here to ask. There are some ways to humanely discourage pigeons depending on what your situation is.

What kind of residential property are you talking about? I assume you are responsible for maintaining the property and someone is unhappy about the birds. 

Are these condos/apartments/townhouse sort of things or is this someone's big "spread" with several out-buildings? I think that will make a difference in determining the best way to go. 

If any one has suggested the word "Avitrol" to you, don't go there. It is highly toxic to any animal that ingests the bait and because it is a nerve disruptor, the birds act "funny" as they spasm. If they don't get enough poison to kill them outright, they will be so exhausted by the reaction that the stress will set them up for injury, infection, or easy prey.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

We appreciate you looking for the humane way to tell the pigeons to move on. 

How many pigeons are you talking about?

Who is complaining they are a "nuisance"?

You need to figure out their motivation for staying there...why the birds are attracted to the area, there has to be a reason they are taking up residence, either there is a food source there or nearby, or/and shelter. 

Give us more detail and we will help resolve the issue. If they are building nests and having babies on or near the premises, this cannot be resolved overnight.


----------



## white heron (May 14, 2007)

*Prroperty Type*

Thanks Trees Gray.

The property is 18.5 acres of buildings and I am in charge of maintenance. Recently we were quoted by a pest control agency for a number to the tune of $60,000. This seems proppsterous and I really think that you guys know something they don't. They included chemical treatments, spikes, shock tapes etc.

The pigeons nest in door-ways, crap everywhere on entry-ways, and stoop on roof tops. We really need to get rid of them because we fear their numbers will only continue to increase.

If you need more info please let me know.

Joe


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Only thing that is gonna stop these pigeons from roosting in THEIR home is relocating them far away, or putting a physical barrier between them and the building. They are entrenched, they will not leave - not spikes, nor sounds, nor anything else is gonna work. They can be captured in self-catching cages - this takes awhile. A better bet, and I have seen it work is the placement of a net (sorta like a volley ball net) blocking the birds acess to the building. It's not that expensive, and after a while you don't even know its there. DONT try chemicals - harming these birds is against the law.

Good Luck

A.C.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's my suggestions*

1. I have seen the pigeon netting work well under places like large carports and parking areas where the birds were unwelcome. Just make sure you get the smaill (about 1 in. sq.) netting. Make sure the area is clear of nesting activities before you put it up, if you cover access to a nest the birds may kill themselves trying to get to their nest and possibly tear up your netting in the process. The birds will keep trying to return to their origianl roosting place for a while and may get caught if you just use the large stuff like badmitton or tennis court netting. 

2. I've seen the spikes sucessfuly used for small stretches like over doorways or windows to keep roosting from happening where the poop would be a mess or fall on people. You can try to line the whole edge of a building with the stuff but the pigeons will just step around it, the trick is to use it to discourge them from the bad places. 

3. They are now making robotic Great Horned Owls that actually move their heads around like a real owl (Walmart $39.95). I have seen one in action and it did seem to keep the birds up on the roof away from the building edges. DO NOT bother with the plastic fake owl statues that don't move unless you want to see pigeons pooping on your investment. It takes the pigeons about 2 weeks to figure out they are fake and then they will move in and roost on the things.

4. As said above don't bother with the poisen corn (Avatrol etc.)- it's horrible and you can end up killing other species of birds or even dogs and cats that might eat a poisened bird.

I've never had a chance to use one of the electronic noisemakers but I suspect that it might disturb more than just pigeons (e.g. dogs, cats etc.). 

NAB


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

this thread is 2 yrs old


----------



## EDon (Jun 7, 2010)

For the pigeons landing on your roof you have a few different options. If your roof is "A" framed, try lining the peaks and ledges with bird spikes. Birds prefer the high points of buildings for predator and food lookouts. If you take this space away they will be forced to relocate. You could also try treating those areas with bird gel products. You may also want to consider outdoor sound deterrents, such as the Bird Chase Super Sonic from Absolute Bird Control. This product emits distress calls and frightens the birds. As for the pigeons nesting in your door-ways, consider blocking the areas off with net. For more information you can visit http://www.absolutebirdcontrol.com


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

EDon said:


> For the pigeons landing on your roof you have a few different options. If your roof is "A" framed, try lining the peaks and ledges with bird spikes. Birds prefer the high points of buildings for predator and food lookouts. If you take this space away they will be forced to relocate. You could also try treating those areas with bird gel products. You may also want to consider outdoor sound deterrents, such as the Bird Chase Super Sonic from Absolute Bird Control. This product emits distress calls and frightens the birds. As for the pigeons nesting in your door-ways, consider blocking the areas off with net. For more information you can visit http://www.absolutebirdcontrol.com



Thank you to your response to this very outdated thread.

WARNING:

I have not had a chance to look over your website, but if you are advertising any sollutions involving cruel or inhumane treatment of pigeons or other birds, you are breaking forum rules and are not welcome here. 

Thank you.


----------

